# Any vendors bringing this in?



## zadiac (18/9/15)

Hello Vendors

Just wondering if any of you will consider bringing this in

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3017/10017076/3472102

I think it's a great idea for building your own customized drip tips.


----------



## Christos (18/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Hello Vendors
> 
> Just wondering if any of you will consider bringing this in
> 
> ...


I would most definitely buy this. 
Bump for interest or bump for group buy.


----------



## zadiac (18/9/15)

This is also a nice one:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10016385/3304600-v-i-p-diy-drip-tip-assembly-set-8-pieces


----------



## Christos (18/9/15)

It is indeed. A decent variety of drip tips are lacking. I can never find the drip tip style I am after.


----------



## Viper_SA (18/9/15)

Sorry for the hijack, but I found these that I love @Christos 
https://www.fasttech.com/products/2135600
https://www.fasttech.com/products/2421800

Got them on my last order from FT and they are good quality

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

